# coronavirus



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

I am not familiar with this news source but thought I would pass this along.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

https://anews.mx/2020/02/28/confirm...f9ydSWj0CkOUILtUuctqdp7BKPXSUYHIqkMrEMRTe34bk


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I saw two reports in English of this - one cited an AP report that Mexican Assistant Health Secretary Hugo Lopez-Gatell announced two cases were confirmed, one in Mexico city and another in Sinaloa, both in people who had traveled to Northern Italy and returned to Mexico. 

One has been confirmed by two tests, the other by one test with a second test pending. One is isolation in a hospital, the other in isolation in a hotel. 

The first man has five family members that have also been placed in isolation who had contact with him.

Additionally, I read that a cruise ship that had been refused docking in Jamaica and somewhere else because it had a suspected case was allowed to dock in Cozumel, and all passengers to disembark - the cruise line said that passenger in question had been confirmed to have regular flu.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

These cruise ships should be quarantined off the coast and not allowed to dock until all are clear. They can get supplies by boat.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

"The Trump administration is considering imposing entry restrictions at the U.S.-Mexico border to control the spread of the coronavirus in the United States..."

Wouldn't an affluent well travelled person arriving by air pose a greater risk ? Perhaps someone coming to Mexico from the US could pose a risk to Mexicans ?

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-usa-mexico-exclusive/exclusive-u-s-weighs-restrictions-at-border-with-mexico-over-coronavirus-threat-idUSKBN20N0WP

Do you think that the likelihood of your bringing the virus into the US could be based on which country's passport you are carrying ? Anyone here have any short termed plans to visit the US ?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

lat19n said:


> "The Trump administration is considering imposing entry restrictions at the U.S.-Mexico border to control the spread of the coronavirus in the United States..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would this affect the people who cross back and forth for day work. 

Restrictions don't help - testing and awareness does.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Not to mention all the trucking commerce etc. 

I guess Canadians are immune to the virus ?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

lat19n said:


> Not to mention all the trucking commerce etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Canadians are immune to the virus ?


Maple Syrup is the cure

Sent from my LM-X210 using Tapatalk


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I've heard it mentioned a couple times today that young people appear to have a resistance to the virus. Perhaps this all fills some greater plan to erradicate all us old foggies. 

With all the travelling to China etc someone like a Pompeo does I'm not sure I would invite him for dinner at the White House anytime soon...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lat19n said:


> I've heard it mentioned a couple times today that young people appear to have a resistance to the virus. Perhaps this all fills some greater plan to erradicate all us old foggies.
> 
> With all the travelling to China etc someone like a Pompeo does I'm not sure I would invite him for dinner at the White House anytime soon...


It’s not that younger people are resistant to getting the virus, but they may be less likely to become severely ill. There has also been evidence that children are less likely than adults to show outward symptoms, making them great vectors (those who pass the disease to others). Also it’s been estimated by researchers in China that about 80% of cases are mild (meaning no pneumonia or very mild pneumonia). Again, people with mild symptoms are still contagious, but they may not even be aware they have the virus. If they continue about their daily lives, they can then infect others who may have a more severe reaction.

From the World Health Organization website:
*Does the new coronavirus affect older people, or are younger people also susceptible? *

People of all ages can be infected by the new coronavirus (2019-nCoV). Older people, and people with pre-existing medical conditions (such as asthma, diabetes, heart disease) appear to be more vulnerable to becoming severely ill with the virus. 

WHO advises people of all ages to take steps to protect themselves from the virus, for example by following good hand hygiene and good respiratory hygiene.

https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public/myth-busters

Also, there appears to be a 3rd case reported in Mexico today, another person in Mexico City recently returned from Italy.
https://elpais.com/sociedad/2020-02-29/mexico-confirma-tres-casos-de-coronavirus.html


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I had my last flu shot late last year. Today though we noticed a couple places outside stores (like Sams) offering free flu shots. Now I'm sure these shots won't address this new strain, but I suppose it would help in determinig that IF someone were to exhibit 'flu like symptoms' later, that it might rule out a 'common' flu.

In 2009 we had a very memorable vacation during the H1N1 scare. We stayed at a very nice resort south of Cancun at a fraction of normal prices. I remember an incredible steak dinner and at the end the waiter asked - 'would you like another' ? (I accepted). It was either that or it would have gone to waste. (We were one of the few people there).

We do have an upcoming trip that will require a flight out of Mexico City. I checked earlier today and neither the hotel nor airline are dropping their prices...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

lat19n said:


> With all the travelling to China etc someone like a Pompeo does I'm not sure I would invite him for dinner at the White House anytime soon...


Sounds like a good way to drain the swamp to me. Lock em all in there with someone infected and quarantine the place.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

*JRinPV*



lat19n said:


> Not to mention all the trucking commerce etc.
> 
> I guess Canadians are immune to the virus ?


They aren't 'brown' ! He, and his base, are racists.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

considering that the States has more cases than Mexico it is interesting that Trump is considering cosing the border with Mexico but not with Europe that has open borders with Italy where the epidemy is much worse.. What a phoney racist.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Last night my wife was speaking with a friend who was recalling what it was like in Mexico City back in 2009. Her advice - stock up now. 

https://observers.france24.com/en/20090427-mexico-city-under-quarantine-swine-flu


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I’m flying out of Mexico City Airport in a couple of days. I’ve got my mask and have decided to wear it as a precaution, even though I consider the overall risk to still be quite low. Some friends flew from Mexico City to Guatemala yesterday. On arrival in Guatemala, they were kept on the plane on the tarmac (without A/C) for 1 1/2 hrs, then everyone on the plane had to go through a line for a health check before going through Immigration.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I have an IMSS appt in the morning. That has to be right up there with cruise ships for catching stuff.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

lat19, I flew back from Paris to Mexico during the swine alert.. They cancelled my flight Paris Mexico for lack of passengers and asked me to go via London or Los Angeles..all at the last minute.. The line to have the temperature chek was not the worst part.. The change of itinary was the worse, I refused to go via London as I would have had to pay a hotel room there at my expense or Los ANgels as I did not have a ETA permit.... I ended up losing my flight to Guadaljara and spend the night inCDMX and take the bus to Guadalajara.. Not the best trip..


----------

